# TunIn here!: Dismantled Rohloff video step by step



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello. I dismantled my Rohloff hub out of curiosity. I wanted to see this on the inside after five years of insane ride and cleaning with water pressure. I have never seen a video like this on any website so I have dared to hang here. I guess maybe Rohloff reported them.
As noted in the commentary of the video:

*
Attention!
The Rohloff hub 500/14 Speedhub I removed in this video is in perfect condition before and after being removed.
I have dismantled just out of curiosity.
This is just a demonstration of how it looks inside.
I do not recommend to remove it unless you want to repair for which it is best to refer to Rohloff technical service. But this is something that rarely happens.
*

*



*
In this Spanish forum I hang my experience with Rohloff.

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=134237&p=1930586&viewfull=1#post1930586

When I install it did not know anyone in Spain to mount the hub, or anyone who would post in the forums.
This is the biggest MTB forum in Spain and even today there is no section on IGHs. Only some SS.
I hope to do soon the video of "assembly" but ... be quiet! I have disassembled and assembled several times ;-)
As I imagined the hub is in perfect condition before and after assembly and disassembly.
Sorry for my bad translation.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!  That video is madness-inducing!!! I lost track of what went where just a few minutes into it! Hope you got it all reassembled without any spare parts left over!


----------



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

*Tunin here*



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> WOW!  That video is madness-inducing!!! I lost track of what went where just a few minutes into it! Hope you got it all reassembled without any spare parts left over!


Oh! That only happens the first 7 times. Then "he" assembled himself


----------



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

*TunIn here!: Rohloff Speedhub video assembly*

Rohloff Speedhub video assembly.

We follow in this German forum.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7594099&postcount=1222

If someone does not believe that the hub can be reassembled here is the proof.
Yes, I know ... I have to put it on the bike and running. That will be in another video ;-)
I miss my bike with Speedhub!

Rohloff Speedhub video assembly 1/2

Rohloff Speedhub video assembly 2/2


----------



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

*TunIn here!*

I know that not many of you are going to remove it but just in case, and until I do another video, know that this piece must be like in the picture. In the video is backwards and wrong. The grooved part on the side of gear mech. May not have any repercussions but better put it right.


----------



## Wilhelm6 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi TunIn,

thank you so much for posting your nice ROHLOFF videos. You are a real virtuoso of desmontaje resp. montaje of that crazy SpeedHub! As you have already realized, I could not hesitate to post your artistry in one of the threads of the IBC forum for the German ROHLOFF aficionados. As you have seen, I have cited the original reference of your MTBR post. Thank you again that you have posted the two new videos here and there, too.

Best regards to sunny Spain :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, great video. It seems disassembly and reassembly is not hard, just perhaps the orientation of the shift cams and other parts needs to be considered, and if one finds damaged parts inside, figuring out which ones they are and if Rohloff will even sell them separate.


----------



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

*Here TunIn*



junktrunk said:


> Wow, great video. It seems disassembly and reassembly is not hard, just perhaps the orientation of the shift cams and other parts needs to be considered, and if one finds damaged parts inside, figuring out which ones they are and if Rohloff will even sell them separate.


Thanks. Disassembly is not difficult. The most difficult thing is the assembly and especially fixing the spring with lots of patience. Then you must know the trick to the correct orientation of the three planetary gears. To me RGB

http://tricolour.net/rohloff.html

is the person who discovered that trick, helped by Alpinibis.

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=134237&p=10667005&viewfull=1














































I'll post 2 new videos with better perspective from above.
In these videos the piece to which I referred in a previous message is now correctly oriented.

Do not know if I can get loose parts. I'm checking. But after dismantling not seem to have much wear what I have installed everything as it was.

In anticipation I'm doing tests with paper gasket cutting myself.
For this piece 0.3 mm. is the correct measure.


----------

